# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Habt Ihr Eure Ernährung nach der PK Diagnose umgestellt?

## Markus45

Hallo,

bisher ernähre ich mich noch wie zuvor (somit relativ ungesund).
Im Rahmen meiner bevorstehenden RPX habe ich einen Fragebogen zu meinen Lebens- und Ernährungsgewohnheiten ausfüllen sollen.
Beim Ausfüllen ist mir dann klar geworden, dass ich wohl alles andere als eine gesunde Ernährung habe...

Im Moment stelle ich mir die Frage, in wie weit ich umstellen sollte/werde.

Habt Ihr reagiert und Eure Ernährungs- und Lebensumständer (radikal) angepasst?
Trinkt ihr weniger Alkohol? Geht ihr nicht mehr auf jede Grillparty? usw.

Gerne würde ich Eure Erfahrungen hierzu hören.

Viele Grüße 

Markus

PS: ich treibe jetzt regelmäßiger und bewusster Sport (laufen, radfahren, wandern...)

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Markus,

ich z. B. habe meine Gewohnheiten im Grunde genommen nicht umgestellt. Ich bin allerdings seit jeher Nichtraucher. Bier trinke ich nach wie vor gerne. Auf die "Kurzen" verzichte ich aber gänzlich, was aber nicht nur der Krankheit, sondern auch dem Alter (58) geschuldet ist. Beim Essen lasse ich schon mal eher das Schweinefleisch weg. Ich muss dabei sagen, dass ich auch kaum Gewichtsprobleme habe. Sport treibe ich auch noch. Mir ist schon klar, dass ich mich eigentlich gesünder ernähren sollte. Aber wer sagt mir, dass ich damit tatsächlich erheblich länger lebe...

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Markus 45,

ja, ich habe ganz bewußt meine Ernährung umgestellt. Das was jeder Krebskranke vermeiden sollte ist der normale Zucker, alternativ gibt es Stevia.

Seitdem vermeide ich bewußt Kohlehydrate: keine Kartoffeln, kein Reis, keine Nudeln. Außerdem sehr selten rotes Fleisch.

Mein TKTL1 und APO10 Score war immer in Ordnung. Nun hatte ich die letzten drei Monate wirklich geschludert und habe die Quittung bekommen, denn sowohl TKTL1 als auch APO10 sind deutlich über den Grenzwert gegangen. 

Mal sehen was die Werte in einem halben Jahr machen, denn halte ich mich wieder strikt an die kohlehydratarme Ernährung.

Alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber MalteR,




> Mein TKTL1 und APO10 Score war immer in Ordnung. Nun hatte ich die letzten drei Monate wirklich geschludert und habe die Quittung bekommen, denn sowohl TKTL1 als auch APO10 sind deutlich über den Grenzwert gegangen.


Kannst Du bitte kurz erklären, was die Abkürzungen bedeuten?

Winfried

----------


## MalteR

Lieber Winfried,

so wie ich die Begriffe erkläre ist das auch nur angelesen, allerdings bin ich von der Hinweiskraft dieser Marker überzeugt.

TKTL1: Transketolase-like-1 Gen   
           Zeigt an, wenn die Tumorzelle von Verbrennung auf Vergärung umschaltet/umgeschaltet hat. Und wenn eine TZ auf Vergärung umschaltet, hat sie sich ein saures
           Milieu geschaffen und ist nur noch schwer für Chemo und Bestrahlung erreichbar.

          Wenn man sich dann noch mit den Kraftwerken der Zellen, den Mitochodrien auseinandersetzt, sieht man wie wichtig es ist, die TZ auf Verbrennung zu halten. 
          Im Forum hat Hans-J. einiges darüber geschrieben.

EDIM-APO10: Dient letztlich der frühzeitigen Erkennung einer gestörten Apoptose. 
                     Man bekommt die Chance hier über Naturstoffe gegenzusteuern um die natürliche Apoptose wieder anzukurbeln. Allerdings nehme ich keine Produkte 
                     von Dr. Coy. Ich gehe andere Wege.

Entdecker dieser Marker ist Dr. Coy, der das während seiner Zeit am DKFZ erforscht hat.
 Hier der Link:  http://www.johannescoy.de/phil.php?s...ts&case=phyto#

Alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo lieber MalteR,

vielen Dank für Deine gute Darstellung.

Ich möchte nur auf die notwendige, ausgewogene Ernährung hinweisen. Und nicht zuletzt habe ich den Geldbeutel im Auge. Nicht nur das Konto des Laboreigners, auch das des Patienten unterliegt großen Veränderungen...

Aber ich weiß, als Betroffener will man nichts versäumen.

Dir, lieber Malte, alles Gute!

Winfried

----------


## MalteR

Lieber Winfried,

der eigene Geldbeutel wird geschont, denn beide Marker werden von den ges. Krankenkassen bezahlt.

Es ist schon schwierig, eine ausgewogene Ernährung hinzubekommen. Ich bekomme Broccoli mittlerweile nicht mehr runter, aber es gibt ja auch z.B. Kohlrabi.

Alles Gute für Dich!

MalteR

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es ist schon schwierig, eine ausgewogene Ernährung hinzubekommen. Ich bekomme Broccoli mittlerweile nicht mehr runter, aber es gibt ja auch z.B. Kohlrabi.


Wenn man ein bestimmtes Nahrungsmittel "nicht mehr runter bekommt", 
hat man wohl zuviel davon gegessen.
Bei einer ausgewogenen Ernährung sollte das nicht geschehen.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

Oh, oh, oh!
Der FC Basel wird grad von Real Madrid "hingerichtet"
36'  4:0

oh, Oh, OOOh!
38'  das 4:1 lindert die Schmach

----------


## RichardS

Hallo Markus

Ich hab meine Ernährung nicht umgestellt. Als leidenschaftlicher Hobbykoch, der auch Mitglied in einem Kochclub ist und auch beruflich mit dem Thema Essgenuss zu tun hat, wäre das eine zu grosse Einschränkung der Lebensqualität.
Ich teile täglich eine Flasche Rotwein mit meinem Schätzchen. Meist Bordeaux, Burgunder oder auch mal den einen oder andern Italiener. Manchmal auch einen Wodka als Appetizer. Fleisch meist in Bio-Qualität, viel Fisch und wegen des Bauchansatzes kaum noch Wurstwaren. Ich treibe aktiv Sport und bewege mich 1 Stunde täglich im Freien.
Zufriedenheit ist meines Erachtens ein wichtiger Punkt in der Gesundheit und für mich ein Grund, keine einschneidenden Änderungen vorzunehmen. Hat bis auf die Prostata vor gut 2 Jahren in den letzten knapp 55 Jahren ganz gut funktioniert.

Beste Grüsse

Richard

@ Konrad: ich bin zum Glück nicht an Fussball, sondern an Eishockey interessiert und da haben wir Schweizer meist mehr Grund zum Feiern.

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

Danke für Eure Antworten. 
Meine Frau liest gerade einiges über Weizen und Zucker.... Wir überlegen, etwas dagegen zu steuern und hier zu reduzieren.
D. H. weniger Brot und noch viel weniger "Fertigprodukte" die wir bisher auch nur in Grenzen nutzen.

Mal sehen, was man da noch so alles lernen kann.

Viele Grüße

Markus

----------


## Hvielemi

> Meine Frau liest gerade einiges über Weizen und Zucker.... Wir überlegen, etwas dagegen zu steuern und hier zu reduzieren.
> D. H. weniger Brot und noch viel weniger "Fertigprodukte" die wir bisher auch nur in Grenzen nutzen.


Weizen ist auch Nudeln, Spaghetti, Pasta aller Form.
Brot wird auch aus Gerste, Roggen, Buchweizen etc. gebacken.

Und die Zuckerdose aus der Küche und vom Frühstückstisch zu verbannen,
spart viele Kalorien.
Aber nicht übers Ziel schiessen:
Früchte enthalten viel Zucker, aben eben nicht nur.

Fertigprodukte sind nicht a priori schlecht.
Einfach auf die Inhaltsliste schauen und das Ablaufdatum:
Je kürzer haltbar, desto weniger gepanscht (Abgesehen
von Tiefkühlkost natürlich).

Let the good times roll
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Wolfjanz

Mein RPE-Operateur pflegte zu sagen: "Essen Sie was Ihnen schmeckt"  :Blinzeln: 

Gruss,
WJ

ps. Ich mache mir Sorgen um Harald, von dem liest man gar nix mehr;(

----------


## Hvielemi

Grundsätzlich hat dieser Arzt schon recht, wenn er einen, 
vom Krebs abgesehen, gesunden Patienten vor sich hat. 
Er würde das wohl nicht einem fettleibigen Patienten 
mit Pickeln, gelben Augen und Sodbrennen sagen.

 Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi / Konrad


PS: Harald ist, wie er es ausdrückt, forenmüde. Schade.

----------


## LowRoad

> Grundsätzlich hat dieser Arzt schon recht...


Nö Konrad, hat er nicht!




> Wer auf Alkohol und Zigaretten verzichtet, dazu nur wenig rotes Fleisch und Wurst isst und auf ein normales Gewicht achtet, lebt bis zu 17 Jahre länger. Dies errechneten Wissenschaftler im Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum auf der Basis der Daten der Heidelberger EPIC-Teilnehmer. Die meiste Lebenszeit kostet es, zu rauchen. Männern raubt der Glimmstängel im Schnitt neun, Frauen sieben Lebensjahre...


  READ MORE

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nö Konrad, hat er nicht!
> 
>   READ MORE


Da steht nichts von Zigarretten essen!



> Weitere Lebensstilfaktoren, die zu einem deutlichen Verlust an zu  erwartenden Lebensjahren führen, sind: Adipositas* (3,1/3,2 Jahre),  starker Alkoholkonsum** (3,1 Jahr, nur Männer) bzw. *hoher Verzehr an  rotem Fleisch* (2,4 Jahre Frauen,* 1,4 Jahre Männer*). Aber auch ein Body  Mass Index* unter 22,5 kg/m2 verringert die Lebenszeit (3,5 Jahre  Männer, 2,1 Jahre Frauen). Ein Mangel an körperlicher Aktivität machte  sich nicht durch einen signifikanten Verlust an Lebenserwartung  bemerkbar.


Keine 17 Jahre, aber immerhin 1.4 Jahre können (statistisch)
also durch *geringen Verzehr an rotem Fleisch* erreicht werden.
Für einen Mann im "reifen RPE-Alter" wird eine Umstellung vom
täglichen Würstchenfrühstück samt Kotelett zu Mittag und
Aufschnitt zum Abendbrot auf dreimal rotes Fleisch pro Woche
wohl nicht mehr 1.4 Jahre bringen, aber vielleicht doch noch
einige Monate. Nur: Würde ein solcher Viel- und Falschfrass
nicht besagte "Fettleibigkeit, Pickel, gelbe Augen und Sodbrennen"
hervorbringen, dass _sogar_ einem Chirurgen auffallen würde,
dass da was nicht stimmt?
Meine Rede: 
Mischkost ist gesund für den Allesfresser Homo Sapiens.
Wenn er denn nur denken würde ...

Let the good times roll
Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

Konrad,
"rotes Fleisch" und dessen Verzicht ist nun mal nicht das einzige Problem, sondern eher ein Surrogate Parameter, denn wer dem verbrannten Schweineirgendwas allzu oft frönt, der trinkt auch gerne mal ein paar Bier dazu, und Bewegung steht auch nicht ganz oben auf der "To Do" Liste. 

Wer meint, das diese unnatürlichen antrainierten Verhaltensweisen seine Lebensqualität ausmachen, dann kann man sich natürlich jede derartige Statistik "schönrechnen".

_"Mischkost ist gesund für den Allesfresser Homo Sapiens. Wenn er denn nur denken würde ..."_

Denken kann so anstrengend sein  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hvielemi

> wer dem verbrannten Schweineirgendwas allzu oft frönt, 
> der trinkt auch gerne mal ein paar Bier dazu, 
> und Bewegung steht auch nicht ganz oben auf der "To Do" Liste.


Lieber Andi 

Muslime leben also länger als Ungläubige? 
Glaub ich nicht, es ist die Dosis.

Das Szenario _"verbranntes Schweineirgendwas allzu oft, 
samt gerne mal ein paar Bier dazu"_ 
ist abgedeckt durch
"_Fettleibigkeit, Pickel, gelbe Augen und Sodbrennen"_ 
oder Teile davon.

Von wegen "To do"-Liste: Ich bin enttäuscht von diesem Satz:



> Ein Mangel an körperlicher Aktivität machte  sich nicht 
> durch einen signifikanten Verlust an Lebenserwartung  bemerkbar.


Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

> We found that adding low amounts of physical activity to ones daily  routine, such as 75 minutes of brisk walking per week, was associated  with increased longevity: a gain of 1.8 years of life expectancy after  age 40, compared with doing no such activity,...





   READ MORE   

oder Deutsch:

Sport senkt Sterberate bei Prostatakrebs

*Und nun?*

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Markus,

nein habe ich nicht.
Ich trinke weiterhin Alkohol, rauche, esse Grillfleisch und betätige mich weiterhin nur sportlich mit Schach.
Nach der Statistik habe ich bereits 15 Jahre überlebt.
Das soll nun nicht heißen, dass alles nicht stimmt. Jeder Mensch ist anders.

Gerade trinke ich einen Fertig-Milch-Shake mit 11g Zucker auf 100ml, obwohl ich mir einmal vorgenommen habe den Zucker zu reduzieren.
Es klappt nicht, weil wir im Zuckerparadies leben.
Leider wird dieser billige Soff in unseren Lebensmitteln zu häufig verwendet.

Früher hatte ich einmal sehr gesund gelebt.
Was ist passiert? Heute ist meine Prostata weg.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Tja, lieber Hartmut.
Sind Deine Ess-, Rauch- und Trinkgewohnheiten 
beeinflusst von dem guten alten Spruch:

"Von Prostata zu Frustata"?

Ich hoffe doch nicht, und dass Dir deine Frohmut
samt Unsterblichkeit und Brigitte lange erhalten bleibe.

Grüsse letztere!
Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

_"Jeder Anstieg des Serum-Triglycerid-Spiegels um 10mg/dl ergab ein 2% höheres Risiko für ein Rezidiv nach Prostatektomie..."_[1]

Menschen, die stark übergewichtig sind, haben meist auch einen zu hohen Triglyceridwert. Dasselbe gilt für Menschen, die an Diabetes oder am metabolischen Syndrom leiden. Aber auch das Cholesterin selbst bzw. das "gute" HDL-Cholesterin hat Einfluss auf die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Rezidivs:

_"Jeder Anstieg des Gesamtserumcholesterinwertes von 10mg/dl über den Wert von 200mg/dl ergab ein 9 Prozent erhöhtes Risiko eines postoperativen Risikos eines Prostatakrebs Rezidivs."_

Besonders gefährdet erscheinen Männer mit sehr niedrigen HDL Werten von <40mg/dl, denn eine Erhöhung dieses Wertes um 10mg/dl reduzierte das Rezidiv Risiko um 39%!

Diese retrospektive Studie mit 843 Männern zeigt wieder einmal die Bedeutung besonders der direkt ernährungsabhängigen Triglyceride auf. Hier wären dann auch Statine wenig geeignet ein ernährungsbedingtes Fehlverhalten effektiv auszugleichen. _"Ein gesunder Körper mit ernährungsmässiger Semidisziplin"_ funktioniert halt nicht.

--------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Scott, Serum lipid levels and post-surgical risk for prostate cancer recurrence

----------


## Harald_1933

*"Jeder Anstieg des Serum-Triglycerid-Spiegels um 10mg/dl ergab ein 2% höheres Risiko für ein Rezidiv nach Prostatektomie..."[1]
*



> Menschen, die stark übergewichtig sind, haben meist auch einen zu hohen Triglyceridwert. Dasselbe gilt für Menschen, die an Diabetes oder am metabolischen Syndrom leiden. Aber auch das Cholesterin selbst bzw. das "gute" HDL-Cholesterin hat Einfluss auf die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Rezidivs:
> "Jeder Anstieg des Gesamtserumcholesterinwertes von 10mg/dl über den Wert von 200mg/dl ergab ein 9 Prozent erhöhtes Risiko eines postoperativen Risikos eines Prostatakrebs Rezidivs."
>  Besonders gefährdet erscheinen Männer mit sehr niedrigen HDL Werten von <40mg/dl, denn eine Erhöhung dieses Wertes um 10mg/dl reduzierte das Rezidiv Risiko um 39%!


Moin Andi,

interessante Aussagen! Nachfolgend meine aktuellen Werte:

Cholesterin (gesamt) i.S. = 234 mg/dl
HDL-Cholesterin i.S. (immunol.)  = 63 mg/dl
LDL-Cholesterin i.S. = 151 mg/dl
Triglyceride i.S. = 100 mg/dl
Mein BMI liegt knapp unter 29. Die Prostata ist noch da. Letztes PSA = 1.17 ng/ml

Ob diese Werte relevant für ein noch mögliches Rezidiv wären, ist wohl kaum voraussehbar?

*"Goethe trank täglich mehr als zwei Liter Wein und wurde über 80 Jahre alt. Und niemand sage, mit nur einem Liter hätte er zweimal so viel geschrieben und wäre doppelt so alt geworden"*
(Gregor Brand)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Morgen Harald,
ich werde mich hüten, deine Lipidwert vorschnell zu bewerten, vor allen wenn es um Sein oder Nichtsein geht. Ein Gesamtcholesterinwert von 234 erscheint mir aber schon grenzwertig hoch! Meiner liegt bei 125mg/dl - ich weiß aber auch nicht warum so niedrig, denn Statine nehme ich keine und so extrem gesund ernähre ich mich (leider) auch nicht.

Bezüglich deiner Aussage



> Die Prostata ist noch da...


möchte ich noch aus einem dankenswerterweise erhaltenen Papers zitieren, welches sich u.a. mit der geeigneten Therapieform für primär knochenmetastasierte Prostatakrebs Patienten, also Männern wie mich, beschäftigt. Die Frage lautet hier: *lokale Therapie: Ja oder Nein???*

Entsprechend einer Auswertung der SEER Datenbasis ergibt sich ein 5-Jahres Gesamtüberleben der zusätzlich operierten gegenüber den Patienten mit alleiniger Antiandrogentherapie zwischen

55-67% (RPE + ADT)
21-23% (ADT only)

Nun sind die Ausgangsstadien der entsprechenden Patienten sicher nicht identisch, wodurch sich Verzerrungen ergeben, aber der Schlussfolgerung von Prof. Dr. Gerd Lümmen, erstmal auf bessere Studienergebnisse zu warten, würde ich aktuell nicht direkt folgen wollen. Meiner Meinung nach wäre ein aktiveres Vorgehen, als in den aktuellen Leitlinien empfohlen, durchaus in geeigneten Fällen angebracht.

OK, off topic, sorry about that.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Andi,

Dein "Morgen Harald" veranlasst mich, Dich kundig zu machen, was moin oder besser noch moin moin wirklich aussagt, nämlich - *hier* - lies bitte, die plattdeutsche Variante.

*"Alter spielt sich im Kopf ab, nicht auf der Geburtsurkunde"*
(Martina Navratilova)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

> Hohe Blutfettwerte schädigen die Leber. Wie genau die Verfettung des Organs schließlich Krebs entstehen lässt, klären jetzt erste Studien. Dabei wird auch deutlich, wie massiv Fruktose - etwa aus Softdrinks - zur Leberverfettung beiträgt.


__Read_More__

Da habe ich ja Glück, dass FS auf dem Ultraschall letzte Woche meiner Leber eine regelrechte Größe und Struktur bescheinigt hat  und das bei regelmäßigem Rotweinkonsum  :L&auml;cheln: 




> Dein "Morgen Harald" veranlasst mich, Dich kundig zu machen,


Als ex Berliner, der in Hessen Asyl gefunden hat, ist doch auch die Kurzform von _"(Guten) Morgen Harald"_ erlaubt, denke ich!?

----------


## Hvielemi

> __Read_More__



 FAZ: Sie schaden der Leber: Kind vor einem Regal mit Softdrinks

Einmal mehr:
Leute, ernährt Euch abwechslungsreich und naturnah.
Trotz den vielen bunten Etiketten erfüllen die Softdrinks auf dem 
Regal diese Kriterien ebensowenig, wie 27 verschiedene Formen
italienischer Pasta.




> Als ex Berliner, der in Hessen Asyl gefunden hat, ist doch auch die Kurzform von _"(Guten) Morgen Harald"_ erlaubt, denke ich!?


Was die da von der Waterkant vor sich hertragen als Erklärung von Moin, ist Folklore.
Wenn das dann mit dem "morn" aus Norwegen erklärt wird, wird es ohnehin
unglaubwürdig. Und wer das gedehnte "mooi" (schön) im Nederlands schon mal gehört hat, 
weiss dass das kurze "moin" nix damit zu tun hat, das übrigens auch in den
Niederlanden und Flandern, kurzgesprochen, als Gruss in Gebrauch ist.

Mahlzeit! 
Auch so'n Gruss, den ich nie gebrauchen würde, also:

Tschau zäme*
Konrad

*Wie nun wäre dies zu erklären?

----------


## Harald_1933

In Mannheim ist z.B. das "alla" geläufig und ist mittlerweile von mir übernommen worden, siehe *hier* - nämlich so:

*alla (eher im Norden)/alle (eher im Süden), alla hopp - Auf geht's! (Kann auch als Abschiedsgruß verwendet werden) (von französisch aller - gehen), in anderer Bedeutung eben, also (alla gut - also gut)

"Klugheit tötet Weisheit; das ist eine der wenigen zugleich traurigen und wahren Tatsachen"*
(Gilbert Keith)

Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

> Was die da von der Waterkant vor sich hertragen als Erklärung von Moin, ist Folklore.
> 
>  [/COLOR]


Moin,

ich kann Dir versichern, dass die von der Waterkant da gar nichts erklären, wir nutzen das einfach :-)

Grüße 

Uwe (Bei dem Gruß Mahlzeit stellen sich mir allerdings auch regelmäßig die Nackenhaare auf...)

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich kann Dir versichern, dass die von der Waterkant da gar nichts erklären, wir nutzen das einfach :-)


Was ist denn mit Haralds  *Plattmaster* ?
Und dieselbe Behauptung wurde von Nordlichtern schon in einem
anderen Forum aufgestellt, als sich einer südlich des Weisswurschthorizontes
traute, ein 'Moin' hinzuschreiben.
Naja, vielleicht etwas peinlich, ählich wie wenn einer aus Pommern 'grüüzi'
schreiben würde.
Mir gefällt das 'moin' aus berufenem Munde, egal, wie es zu erklären sei.




> *alla hopp - Auf geht's! (Kann auch als Abschiedsgruß verwendet werden)*


Klar, brauchen wir auch, '_allez'_ ist französisch für 'geh', 'gehen Sie'.
Auch das badische 'Ada' und das schweizerische ' 'Adië' oder 'Adiö'
ist französich, '_à dieu'_, (geh) mit Gott.
So ist das nun mal an der Sprachgrenze.

Tschau zäme!
ist übrigens _'ciao_', was im italienischen eine formlose Begrüssung ist,
bei uns jedoch ein Abschiedsgruss, 'zäme' ist kurz für 'zusammen'.

_Schön'n Tach noch!_
Konrad

... und immer schön Salat und Gemüse!

----------


## Harald_1933

Einer geht *hier* noch.

*"Vom Urbeginn der Schöpfung ist dem Wein eine Kraft beigegeben, um den schattigen Weg der Wahrheit zu erhellen"*
(Alighieri Dante)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Heribert

Eine solche Pfingsttour verursacht bei mir *Synapsensalat*.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Bundiri

Hiho! 

Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie ein Rezept Buch für Krebspatienten? So ein Buch käme mir sehr gelegen, ich habe mich nie so richtig mit meiner Ernährung auseinander gesetzt, aber das sollte ich wohl mal tun, aber da ich da etaws hilflos bin, bräuchte ich auf alle Fälle ein gescheites Rezeptebuch! 

Würd mich über Tips dazu sehr freuen!

Bundiri

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Bundiri

es gibt - natürlich - eine Menge Literatur speziell mit Ernährungsvorschlägen für Krebspatienten. Man kann beliebig viel Geld ausgeben dafür (für die Literatur, für's Essen natürlich auch).

In meine Augen sehr nützlich ist das eher schmale Bändchen "Essen fast wie gewohnt", das speziell für Prostatakrebspatienten geschrieben wurde.
Es beschreibt kurz und knapp einige theoretische Begründungen für die grundsätzliche Ausrichtung der Ernährung und hat danach einen Rezeptteil zur Anregung.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

> Mein Beitrag Nr. 19
> Früher hatte ich einmal sehr gesund gelebt.
> Was ist passiert? Heute ist meine Prostata weg.
> 
> In meine Augen sehr nützlich ist das eher schmale Bändchen "Essen fast wie gewohnt", das speziell für Prostatakrebspatienten geschrieben wurde.


Hallo Bundiri,

lebe nicht allzu gesund, sonst ist die Verpflanzung einer künstlichen Prostata nicht mehr möglich.
Ein Freund von mir verliert gerade seine 2. Niere, weil er nach einem Büchlein gelebt hat.
Allerdings hatte er seine 1. Niere bereits vor 20 Jahren verloren.
Er wollte es besser machen.
Heute hängt er an einem Nieren-Reinigungsgerät zu Hause.
Die Dialyse ist nicht mehr all zu fern.

Die Maßnahmen gegen den PCK sind wahrscheinlich sowieso nur erfolgreich, wenn die Prostata noch vorhanden ist.
Um Krebs mit Brokkoli zu bekämpfen, müsste man die Menge verzehren, die ein Elefant frisst. Soll heißen: 2 kg am Tag
Aber auch das nur zur Vorbeugung, wenn noch kein Krebs entdeckt wurde.

Dieses ist meine pers. Meinung, die ich mir in dem letzten Jahr aneignen durfte. 

edit hartmut:
es ist sehr schwer aus spanien einen beitrag zu schreiben. das internet reisst manchmal ab.

ich habe meine essensgewohnheiten kaum verändert, und ich lebe noch. *gg*
mein psa hat sich so um bei 0,30 eingependelt.
mein grösstes problem war damals nach er op mein darm.
heute bin ich sehr froh, dass alles wieder ok ist, und ich keine schmerzen mehr habe,


Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Hartmut,

m. E. machst Du nichts falsch. Lass Dir die Scampis und den Pulpo vom Grill schmecken.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

nun ja, ich habe einmal ins Buch reingeschaut.
Es ist gar nicht mal so schlecht!
Mir hilft es wohl nicht mehr, aber vielleicht meinen beiden Kleinen
Sie sind beide männlich, und haben noch ihre Prostata.
Der kleinere hat allerdings bereits einen Chip eingepflanzt bekommen, weil er Probleme mit seiner Prosti hatte.
Mein Futter haben alle immer ganz gerne gefressen. Mal gucken, ob es alle noch mögen, wenn ich nach dem Büchlein koche.
Frauchen meckert jetzt schon, weil es eine Männer-Diät wäre *g*.

Humor bei Seite!
Ich bestelle mir einmal das Büchlein als Amazon -E-Book für Kindl, für 4 Euronen.
und lasse es mir von Brigitte vorlesen, weil ich pers. lieber Bücher und Briefe in der Hand halten möchte.
18 Euronen, für Papier, wären mir aber dafür zu teuer.




Lieben Gruss
aus Alacant

----------


## KaiausL

Eine interessante Frage.
Sind die Untersuchungen über Prostatakrebs bei japanischen Männer in Japan und den USA bekannt?
Spätestens danach sollte klar sein, dass die Ernährung eine entscheidende Rolle spielt.
Ich habe meine Ernährung nach der Diagnose umgestellt.
Früher habe ich z.B. kaum Obst und Gemüse gegessen.
Jetzt esse ich es , wenn immer es sich anbietet. Dabei verfahre ich nach der Devise je mehr Abwechslung, desto besser. Ich glaube nicht, dass es ein bestimmtes Allheilmittel gibt, sondern dass die Vielfalt der Schlüssel ist. Dabei esse ich auch entsprechnd der Saison. Granatäpfel z.B. esse ich dann, wenn sie verstärkt angeboten werden, also im Herbst.
Ausserdem versuche ich, zu viel  fritiertes/paniertes Essen und zu viel Fleisch zu essen.
Bei der ernährungsumstellung hat mir auch meine Heirat letztes Jahr geholfen. Meine Frau ernährt sich von Haus aus schon immer gesund.
Alkohol habe ich auch stark eingeschränkt. Das heiß nicht, dass ich verzichte, aber früher habe ich wirklich mehr getrunken.

----------


## buschreiter

Ich habe tatsächlich die Ernährung umgestellt. Als ehedem fleischfressende Pflanze nun im Wesentlichen Gemüse und Obst, so gut wie kein rotes Fleisch, keine Wurst, Käse von Ziege und Schaf. Dazu viel Grünen Tee und jeden Morgen ein Esslöffel Tomatenmark mit Curcuma, Pfeffer und ein Schuß Olivenöl. Auf Empfehlung aus dem Forum und vom Strahlendoc täglich eine Aspirin 50. Das alles finde ich allerdings auch extrem lecker, sonst könnte ich das nicht. Ergebnis nach nun ca. 6 Monaten der Umstellungsphase sind sehr gute Blutwerte, ein allgemeines Wohlbefinden, 5 kg weniger und eine sportliche Figur. Ob das gegen den Prostatakrebs hilft ist sehr fraglich. Ich sehe das eher als prophylaktische Maßnahmen, um den Krebs zu vermeiden. Dennoch...mir tut es gut. Ganz interessant fand ich auch das Buch "Krebszellen mögen keine Himbeeren", trotz des sehr reißerischen Titels ein lehrreiches Werk.

----------

